

Ask HN: Suggestions to handle 1000x traffic? - dholowiski

I manage a web site that runs on a CMS on a typical LAMP stack (AWS, Cloudfront). Next week, it's possible our site traffic might go up to several million unique views per day, for about 5 days.  Aside from 'boot more servers up' I'm wondering if the HN crowd can provide some advice or suggestions on how to handle a 1000 times increase in web traffic, for 5 days.
======
jgrahamc
The Today Show (in the US) recommends that people appearing on it first sign
up their web site for CloudFlare to handle temporary massive load.

~~~
dholowiski
Cloudflare seems like a smart option - can anyone who's used it comment? Does
it affect your google analytics measurements?

~~~
canatan01
I have it installed on one of my websites as a test. Installing was real easy;
only a DNS change needed.

I used it to increase my google pagespeed score, which it did. It does effect
Analytics though but mainly the tracking of the visitor ID. But Cloudflare has
a text on that, but have not yet read it.

------
chrisacky
CMS that servers static content that isn't rotating lots?

You should possibly look at runnign a reverse proxy cache then. I've had
fantastic success with Varnish.

I've been able to increase the performance of Drupal by a factor of several
thousand by running Varnish.

Since you are running a CDN already then I assume you have moved all of your
static assets off onto there.

------
cheald
If it's static content (ie, not changing super frequently and not customized
per viewer), you could drop Varnish in front of it and more or less crash-
proof the whole thing. Cloudflare is a similar sort of solution, but you don't
control it and it's been spotty for me.

You can optimize your application all you want, but you're never going to get
better performance that a caching proxy handling most of your requests.

------
mootothemax
First of all - make sure you've covered the quick wins: use nginx, php-fpm,
cache as much as possible in memory (PHP's APC is easy enough to use). Make
sure that MySQL is optimized and has the same easy quick wins covered (e.g.
query cache).

And then have fun with the advanced topics :)

------
webbruce
Cloudflare is supposedly helpful for that

